# Napolina Spelt (tinned)



## Sally W (Jan 24, 2019)

Bought a tin of spelt in Asda which shows 9.2gm of carbs per 100gm drained weight.

For those who miss rice and risottos in may be worth a look.


----------



## Omar (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Sally, what a good tip, I do miss eating rice but have you tried brown rice? Or does that have an effect on sugar?


----------



## Sally W (Jan 24, 2019)

I haven’t had much rice since diagnosis. Maybe I should test small amount of whole grain.
Someone who used to be on this forum suggested that spelt was very low impact due to the fibre once.

I’m hoping that 12gm of carbs per half tin with added veg and protein will have minimal spike, particularly as precooked.


----------

